#ubuntu-ports 2005-12-15
* #ubuntu-ports  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
* #ubuntu-ports  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<jb-home> Bah, the topic is locked.
<fabbione> uh?
<fabbione> werid
* mode/#ubuntu-ports [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ports [-t]  by fabbione
* mode/#ubuntu-ports [+t]  by ChanServ
<fabbione> OH CRAP
* mode/#ubuntu-ports [-t]  by fabbione
* mode/#ubuntu-ports [+t]  by ChanServ
<fabbione> GO CHANSERV
<jb-home> Chanserv has been told to enforce it.
<jb-home> Do you know the chanserv password?
<fabbione> ah here it is
* mode/#ubuntu-ports [-t]  by fabbione
<fabbione> i win :)
<jb-home> msg chanserv set #ubuntu-ports topiclock off
<fabbione> i did register the channel
<jb-home> *lol*
<fabbione> but i can't remember the password
<jb-home> LOL
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-ports:jb-home] : these are our pet architectures, mmmk? | jbailey is seeking access to reasonably fast sparc hardware with reasonable latency.
<fabbione> plus there is no need for it change some settings
<fabbione>  /msg chanserv set #ubuntu-ports mlock off
<fabbione> jb-home: soon davem will get the r280
<fabbione> but i am sure if you ask him access to a box, he will be glad to give one out
<jb-home> Yeah.  I should poke my head in and ask him.
<jb-home> I generally hate asking for things like this from people I don't know that well, but I guess I ought ot suck it up. =)
<fabbione> he did offer access already iirc
<jb-home> Ah?  I didn't know that.
#ubuntu-ports 2007-12-11
<jbailey_> to ask you when Davem is planning on merging his sparc patches upstream.
<jbailey_> BAH.
#ubuntu-ports 2007-12-12
<thegodfather> hey tmarble 
<tmarble> thegodfather: ciao!
<thegodfather> tmarble: hey
<tmarble> hows the new man?
<thegodfather> seems ok.. waiting the blood test results from today
<tmarble> i'll keep my fingers crossed!
<jbailey> lamont: Have you had a chance to try that glibc on a UP kernel?
<lamont> jbailey: no
<jbailey> 'k
#ubuntu-ports 2008-12-10
<X3N> hmm 
<X3N> Could someone point me in the direction of a live CD version of ubuntu for PPC (for an ibook g4)
#ubuntu-ports 2010-12-17
<amit> hi, i want to compile ubuntu ARM port from sources
<amit> can anyone tell me how can i do the same
